# Any Linux users? Guitar Pro 7 question



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 4, 2020)

I am curious if anyone on here has gotten Guitar Pro 7 to work on Linux. I know Guitar Pro 6 worked on Linux, but for whatever reason, they stopped supporting Linux when they went to GP7. I really don't care for the layout, and in particular, the drum tabbing with GP6, so I am interested in seeing if anyone has gotten it to work, and what doing so entails. 

I've tried using WINE before (not with GP), which I think GP's website mentions as a possible option, but I found the results to be kind of hit or miss, and stuff usually didn't run as smoothly. At least what I was trying to do, anyways. 

Using Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. I currently have a Win/Linux dual boot system right now, but only have Windows for GP7. I would like to dump it if possible, because other than that, I much prefer Linux.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 4, 2020)

EDIT: Well, I got it to run. Anyone with Linux run into lots of issues with errors or crashing? I'm gonna have to test this over the next month, and see how it does. If it works well, I'll probably get rid of Windows.


----------



## NotDonVito (Aug 4, 2020)

Are you using Linux to escape the nsa or sum shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm using Linux because I'm tired of Windows.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 4, 2020)

I haven’t used Linux at all, but a buddy of mine has been writing code with Linux so I might try it out to help him check bugs etc. If I could get GP7 to work with it, I’d have no problem wiping Windows off of my laptop...you know...to escape the nsa or sum shit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not trying to escape the gotdang NSA. Lmao.


----------



## Fantomas (Aug 4, 2020)

Using GP7 for a few months on Linux and have seen no issues while using WINE/PlayOnLinux


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 4, 2020)

Fantomas said:


> Using GP7 for a few months on Linux and have seen no issues while using WINE/PlayOnLinux


Nice. I might finally be able to ditch windows. At home, anyways.


----------



## mlp187 (Aug 21, 2020)

Any chance you have an 18.04 machine laying around you can try GP with? Some of my stuff stopped working in 20.04 (Mint) for no discernable reason, so I'm running tuxguitar now. I'm not really a heavy tux user, so I'm not familiar with its limitations, but it works for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 21, 2020)

Don't have an 18.04, sorry. I use Ubuntu and GP7 works with the little bit of testing I've done thus far. You could get (I'm not going to judge how) an image of Windows 7/8/10, make a VM (this is why I don't care), and install GP on it. Sorta like a more stable PlayOnLinux, assuming you have a decent computer and such.


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't have an 18.04, sorry. I use Ubuntu and GP7 works with the little bit of testing I've done thus far. You could get (I'm not going to judge how) an image of Windows 7/8/10, make a VM (this is why I don't care), and install GP on it. Sorta like a more stable PlayOnLinux, assuming you have a decent computer and such.


can always try and see how wine (which is what playonlinux is built off of) handles the executable. problem with VM's for me whether it is on linux or mac os is the audio never gets passed through and i dont have enough time to figure out if it's drivers or just config cause lazy. (more effort than it's worth)

the other thing you could try next time is see if you can get a dockerized container of it running on ubuntu - if so then you're good to go and can always just start up the docker container and can load it up on whatever u want os, windows, mac os

also came to this thread to thank you for not being a cringe arch user


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 12, 2021)

evade said:


> can always try and see how wine (which is what playonlinux is built off of) handles the executable. problem with VM's for me whether it is on linux or mac os is the audio never gets passed through and i dont have enough time to figure out if it's drivers or just config cause lazy. (more effort than it's worth)
> 
> the other thing you could try next time is see if you can get a dockerized container of it running on ubuntu - if so then you're good to go and can always just start up the docker container and can load it up on whatever u want os, windows, mac os
> 
> also came to this thread to thank you for not being a cringe arch user


I got PlayOnLinux to run GP7 with RSE.

What does a "cringe Arch user" entail?


----------



## /wrists (Nov 12, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I got PlayOnLinux to run GP7 with RSE.
> 
> What does a "cringe Arch user" entail?


a group of neckbeards who think using linux makes them better technologists, but using arch linux makes them divine because arch linux is configured mostly in cli and you start out on the distro with 0 desktop environment - i've tried blackarch and it's a pain the ass, had to manually restart the wireless adapter upon each restart, but most of the time it didn't work because nothing about the configs stayed persistent after boot for some reason (easy fix, but again, wtf would someone ship something like that out) 

nice g2k about wine working with gp7 though - i use macos, it handles it really well - it has never crashed where on windows it would always crash and i had 16GB of ram for just GP7 on windows something about the way macos manages memory and windows being prone to memory leaks of bg'd applications


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 12, 2021)

Is the NSA still after you?


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 24, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I got PlayOnLinux to run GP7 with RSE.



Thanks for posting this, never thought to try PlayOnLinux but will give it a shot. I've always had a Linux/Windows dual boot on my general use computer and also used to run GP6 in Linux perfectly but when they dropped support in GP7 and it didn't work with Wine I just installed it on the Windows partition. Been using Linux exclusively for my general computer use (internet, photo editing/graphic creation with Gimp, music & videos, etc) for many many years now. Does everything I need it to and is much more enjoyable to use IMO than Windows. 

Does it run perfectly fine and stable under PlayOnLinux?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 24, 2021)

Rev2010 said:


> Thanks for posting this, never thought to try PlayOnLinux but will give it a shot. I've always had a Linux/Windows dual boot on my general use computer and also used to run GP6 in Linux perfectly but when they dropped support in GP7 and it didn't work with Wine I just installed it on the Windows partition. Been using Linux exclusively for my general computer use (internet, photo editing/graphic creation with Gimp, music & videos, etc) for many many years now. Does everything I need it to and is much more enjoyable to use IMO than Windows.
> 
> Does it run perfectly fine and stable under PlayOnLinux?


I haven’t had any real major issues that I can recall. I never got midi (non RSE) to run, but I don’t care for midi anyways.


----------

